# failed AFT



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

man it sucks i was cleaning out my Female AFT KIKI yesterday when i found to dead eggs what a bummer if i had known she was laying i would of kept an eye out oh well i got to eggsx from her that are doing well hope this to servive *fingers crossed*


----------

